
CryptoKitties: breedable cats on the blockchain – ETHWaterloo winner - rohamg
https://alpha.cryptokitties.co/
======
dvt
This is, of course, pretty cool. But I don't really share much enthusiasm for
the blockchain. It reminds me of Bit Torrent in the early 2000s. Sure, it had
a decent impact on the Internet, but not really as _revolutionary_ as everyone
was hyping it to be.

Smart contracts are cool, but it's nothing you couldn't achieve with any other
decentralized protocol. The only interesting part of cryptocurrencies (imo) is
the ledger, and from what I've seen, the BTC ledger is becoming a bit
unwieldly. ETH will probably follow suit.

~~~
ric2b
> It reminds me of Bit Torrent in the early 2000s. Sure, it had a decent
> impact on the Internet, but not really as revolutionary as everyone was
> hyping it to be.

It forced two gigantic industries (music and movie) to re-invent themselves,
how can you say it only had a decent impact?

~~~
mseebach
The hype around BitTorrent was a lot more hypey than that, and the revolution
you're describing was already well underway by then by means of Napster and
LimeWire and what not.

I think the "let-down" is akin to what it would feel like if the end-result of
the blockchain in a decade would amount to little more than cheap, low-
friction international payments (and those not even powered by a blockchain,
but simply by the banks getting their shit together). That's great and all,
but the blockchain hype is way up there with enabling anarchist utopia.

------
luckyt
Wow, you built all this from scratch in a 36-hour hackathon? How much
experience did you have with Ethereum?

------
Uptrenda
Please do Pokemon next. It's about time I get some respect for my shiny
Mudkip.

~~~
retox
Final Fantasy 7 on the PlayStation had a Chocobo breeding mini-game. Chocobo
were a type of flightless bird and by breeding there was a chance to get birds
with different characteristics, denoted by different colored feathers, which
granted you access to different parts of the game.

~~~
Fifer82
You know, when I think back to FFVII (I never played any others after this).
Trying to breed the correct chocobo is probably the worst part of the game.
For the gold, did you not need a special potion or something (and many
guesses) bred with different colours of chocobo? It makes stressed just
thinking of it.

------
Bromskloss
> Challenge 1: Solid grey fur pattern + no tail + teeth (1st place - Cat #105,
> 2nd place - Cat #135, 3rd place - Cat #177)

What does this mean? Has cat #105 already won? I thought it wouldn't start
until late November.

~~~
dete
We ran an alpha challenge during ETHWaterloo this weekend, on one of the
Ethereum testnets. The official, mainnet release is still scheduled for
November.

------
em3rgent0rdr
In all seriousness, this seems useful as an educational tutorial on how smart
contracts work.

~~~
painted
I agree, and I think the author should write a blog-post/tutorial about it, it
might be useful for a lot of people that are looking into
blockchain/ethereum/solidity, me being one of them.

------
bgiang
Hi all, trying to fulfill requests for the kitties! We got over 100 while we
were on the plane back from Waterloo.

------
retox
Finally, the killer app for blockchain tech.

I knew it would be porn or cats.

------
japano1se
And cryptocurrency/blockchain enthusiasts tell me it's not a hype train and/or
bubble!

~~~
czechdeveloper
Because people have fun with it? I don't think this is valid argument. That
does not mean it is not a bubble, but I can't take project like this as
indication of it.

------
vander_elst
figures 3 and 4 are swapped?

------
eric-hu
Will I have to buy ether to participate in this?

~~~
dete
The first release will be Ether only, but we hope to enable non-crypto
payments soon after. (Behind the scenes everything happens in Ether, on the
Ethereum blockchain.)

------
azinman2
We’re all doomed.

~~~
Grangar
Why?

------
vectorEQ
mining cats, thats finally some useful blockchain tech, has to be first for
everything

------
vanderZwan
Relevant SMBC:

[http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2932](http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2932)

~~~
mirimir
So I was going to point to
[http://www.ratemykitten.com/](http://www.ratemykitten.com/) ... but it's gone
:(

And so is [http://rotten.com/](http://rotten.com/) :(

Finally, after almost a decade in zombie mode. That's impressive. I wonder
where it was running.

~~~
retox
Damn, I was browsing rotten only a few weeks ago. Related and more (though
only slightly) on-topic was bonsai kitten.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsai_Kitten](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsai_Kitten)

------
2_listerine_pls
tldr;

~~~
sctb
Please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
fiatjaf
Shut up and take my money!

